
Venezuela leaps towards dictatorship - sndean
http://www.economist.com/news/americas/21719954-government-usurps-powers-congress-venezuela-leaps-towards-dictatorship
======
pitaj
Not good. Appears that they may be heading towards civil war. The last thing
we want is another civil war and further destabilization of Latin America.

